# Attento Click Tamping Mat - Play It Forward!



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

This little device is good at what it does. It helps baristas, home and commercial alike, to hone consistency skills in coffee tamping. It's different to other pressure feedback tampers whereby it is not set to a default standard but the user is able to set their desired pressure; most noted calibration device being bathroom scales







but not necessary just set what you feel works best for you with the provided allen key and off you go. The mat will then provide a "click" feedback every time it is forced down whilst tamping. Used each time, it can help train the arm to be consistent for one less variable allowing the user to concentrate on making adjustments to grind settings or dose weight.









I would like to introduce my Attento Click Tamping Mat to the forum as a "play it forward" for you either to try before you buy or simply to play with. We'll set some conditions to try alleviate any upsets as it would be great to see this successfully travel from home to home as intended. I'll start a list below and if you'd like to get your name added just reply to this thread (pls do not PM me directly) and I'll do my best update in the order of posts received; the mat should travel in the order of the list.

*Conditions:*


You should have at least 10 posts count before going on the list. This is so the forums gets to know you a little.

There are three bits to this: The base, silicone tamping mat, allen key. Please try not to lose any part and keep it altogether for the next persons sake.

I'd like to propose a 2 week (or thereabouts) play-time for a decent turnaround whilst allowing sufficient time for play.

Please let's keep the mat in the UK.

Existing holder and next in line to communicate via PM to exchange delivery details. At no time should address details be shared in this thread and all details must be kept confidential.

Existing holder will be responsible for postage charges for delivery on to the next person on the list; expected Royal Mail (RM) large letter charges set out as below.

Mat will set off on its voyage in a Jiffy small enough to fit through letter posts. Think environment and try re-use as many times as practicably possible or change as needed.

It is up to the existing holder which RM service he/she chooses for delivery but always remember to obtain proof of postage in case of any compensation claims in the event of loss.

If the item is lost, the last holder should file a claim with RM for compensation and donate the £20 (if, big if!) received to the forum.

If the last holder has no one next in line, the mat should find its way back to me then once another interest is expressed, I'll set it off on its journey again.

The idea of this is to not keep it for yourself but for the forum to play with so please play the game nicely and "play it forward".

Enjoy!










*
Journey list:*

*
*


Mouse

Froggystyle

jcheung

ajh101

Yes row

mym

Phil104

Xpenno

Gangstarrrrrr

cracked_bean

clickhappy

nvening

rws

stevenh

Beanben

Krax

Rdl81

johnbudding

DoubleShot

samjfranklin

Chockymonster

conchord

NJD1977

condor87

666tyler

@TomBurtonArt - *CURRENTLY HERE*


*Waiting List:*


@Daily_Grind

@HLA91

@wilse

@lentilboy77

@Asgross

@destiny


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

that's fair actually Mouse. I mistakenly put my name down instead of yours, it's only fair you go first. If froggystyle and ajh101 are ok with it, I'll put you first?

also, lets keep the thread for normal comms on the mat, where it's at, experience etc... if you want to be added just post "pls add me to the list" and i'll update the original post so its all in one place.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

No problem from me.


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks BigO for donating your Click Mat.

Please add my name to the list.


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

list updated guys. Mouse will PM you to get address details.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

No probs mouse


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I would love to go onto the list please?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> I would love to go onto the list please?


Done ..........


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Please add me to the list.... Thank you.


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Phil104 said:


> Please add me to the list.... Thank you.


Added........


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Please add my name to the list.


----------



## Yofal (Apr 7, 2014)

Please add me to the list


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Me too please!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

And me please!


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

mym said:


> Please add my name to the list.





Yofal said:


> Please add me to the list





Xpenno said:


> Me too please!





Gangstarrrrr said:


> And me please!


added... at this rate maybe 1-2 weeks playtime should be considered?







You guys can decide as it moves along.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Me too please!


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

cracked_bean said:


> Me too please!


was wondering where you were cracked_bean! done


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Caught it late that is for sure! But thank you for doing this, I think everyone likes the mat but the new price point is a bit high without being able to experience it first.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I think a week should be fine, maybe two at a push!

I shall pass it on after a week.


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

Please can I be added to the list.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

clickhappy said:


> Please can I be added to the list.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tom


added now Tom


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd just to add I think its a great idea from Big O.

I found I used mine for few weeks but once I'd got used to the right sort of tamp pressure it ended up being put away. Great little device though.


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Mouse said:


> LOL - Bit gutted to be number 4 seeing as I missed out on buying this...
> 
> But I won't spit my dummy out


Mouse, have posted the mat out to you today. let us know when it's arrived safely. cheers O


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Will do









Thanks again - Much appreciated


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

Me please! Tamping still confuses me, despite a lesson from climpsons


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

nvening said:


> Me please! Tamping still confuses me, despite a lesson from climpsons


you're on nvening!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

The mat arrived today and within seconds I can confirm that I have been tamping WAY too hard...

I'll have a few goes this week and a proper go over the weekend.

Froggystyle - I'll pop it in the post for you on Monday (PM your address over when you've got a minute)


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mouse said:


> The mat arrived today and within seconds I can confirm that I have been tamping WAY too hard...
> 
> I'll have a few goes this week and a proper go over the weekend.
> 
> Froggystyle - I'll pop it in the post for you on Monday (PM your address over when you've got a minute)


Is it calibrated to a certain pressure/weight out of the box?

I'm really interested in what I'm pushing. Hopefully not too hard but you never know


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah guys feel free to play with the setting. It will be kinda interesting to see the pressure the previous person had, I for example was tamping too hard and am prob now even a tad lighter than the current setting on the attento, but that's what I feel comfortable with and stick to it. Only the slightest turn is needed to adjust the click up/down but can't remember which way is which


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Xpenno said:


> Is it calibrated to a certain pressure/weight out of the box?
> 
> I'm really interested in what I'm pushing. Hopefully not too hard but you never know


Think it was around 30lb out of the box, but I adjusted it much lighter now, wouldn't be surprised if it's half that... Mouse, wanna hop on the scales?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

LOL - I assumed that it was set at 30lb but it was around 15lb

I've set it to 30lb now (Not easy on our scales as they're digital.. and they only give you a final reading/no increments) so I'll see how I go in the morning









Now it's changed, I don't reckon I've been far off 30lb - I suppose consistency is the key either way.


----------



## Yofal (Apr 7, 2014)

Big O, just found 1of these in my dad's coffee draw so to make fair to others please remove me from the list.. That should speed things up for a few peeps. Thanks


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Yofal said:


> Big O, just found 1of these in my dad's coffee draw so to make fair to others please remove me from the list.. That should speed things up for a few peeps. Thanks


Good find Yofal! List updated.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

I'll be sending the mat on to Froggystyle tomorrow.

Thanks again for this Big O - Much appreciated.

It's been useful as it's confirmed that my tamp had been pretty consistent at around 30lb - So I'm more than happy









Cheers


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Posted this morning - Cheers


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Mouse.

I will be ordering a new tamper this week so would it be ok if i keep it till end of next week?


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Thanks Mouse.
> 
> I will be ordering a new tamper this week so would it be ok if i keep it till end of next week?


I'd say this is more than reasonable. Everyone should get to play as long as they see fit but considerate to subsequent recipients at the same time. Glad to see this is moving on.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Got it yesterday thanks Mouse, seems my tamping has been a little to hard!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Great stuff, I'm glad it arrived safely!

Check it on your scales Dave, as I found mine a bit difficult to calibrate on (Digital, reading doesn't go up in increments - Just shows up as a figure after a few seconds)

I reckon it's near enough around 30lbs at the min


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ajh101, PM me your details mate, i don't need to keep this any longer, i am happy with my tamp!

Thanks again Big O for sorting, nice handy little tool!


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks. I am off to Nerja on Saturday for a week. Would you like to swap me with the next on the list? I would love it after them?!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Big O, let me know who gets it next.


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

Big O - could I please get on the list for this mat? Sounds like others have learned a lot from using it. Many thanks.


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

jcheung said:


> Thanks BigO for donating your Click Mat.
> 
> Please add my name to the list.


jcheung, want to swap with ajh101 and go next? If so pls shoot a PM to froggystyle with your address details, ajh101 then goes after.


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

rws said:


> Big O - could I please get on the list for this mat? Sounds like others have learned a lot from using it. Many thanks.


No problem rws, you're on.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I am away tomorrow so it would sit on my mat for a week before it got any attention...!


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Big O said:


> jcheung, want to swap with ajh101 and go next? If so pls shoot a PM to froggystyle with your address details, ajh101 then goes after.


Sure thing. Froggystyle has been in touch.

Just in time too as I took delivery of a new grinder yesterday!

Thanks Big O.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Posted today!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Posted today!


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

I received it today - thanks froggystyle.

I'm surprised at how light 30lb is and it looks like I've been tamping far too hard!

I'll have a play for a week or so and pass it on.

Who's next Big O?


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi just back from Spain with my tube of Lea. I think it's me?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ajh101 said:


> Hi just back from Spain with my tube of Lea. I think it's me?


Tube of Lea??????


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Tube of Lea??????


;-)

13 characters


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Tube of Lea??????


Whatever you do - DON'T Google it!!!!!!


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Yep ajh101 is up next. For reference the list is in the first post, which is up-to-date, in case I can't respond straight away


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Cheers, I'll PM ajh101 for the address...


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Hiya, can I get on the list please?


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

stevenh said:


> Hiya, can I get on the list please?


Sure, added....


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Thanks! Going to be a long wait lol


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I've just posted it off to ajh101.

Thanks again, Big O.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi is Yes Row still next? Hope to post this weekend.


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

According to the list, yes..



Yes Row said:


> I would love to go onto the list please?


 Yes row, come out come out wherever you are


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Pm'ing my address now. Cheers


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Received yesterday, thanks

Could Phil please forward your address and I will post it on at the end of next week


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes Row said:


> Received yesterday, thanks
> 
> Could Phil please forward your address and I will post it on at the end of next week


 Yes Row, PM sent


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Phil is away for for a couple of weeks so if the next in line pm's their address I will post tomorrow and they can then post to Phil when they are done


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It's mym, then.....


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Mym

It wlk be with you tomorrow and will require your signature


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Arrived safely, thanks.

Assuming it was set to 30lbs (can you confirm that?) I've been pressing a bit more than that usually - though I am consistent in that..


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Right, have pm'd the next on the list!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

PMs now exchanged....the mat moves on, on its own little holidays.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The mat has now arrived with me - thanks mym. I anticipate letting it stay for a couple of weeks, time to settle in, look at the local sights etc. and then off to xpenno - so I'll send you a PM in due course.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Okay - I'm about to PM Xpenno to send the mat back on its travels. I've noticed that with all these holidays and despite regular work outs it has been putting on a bit of weight - it has developed a fondness for milk based coffee during the day (not anything I have done) and a few glasses of red wine in the early evening - hands up to that but it pestered and pestered and given how helpful it has been, I couldn't really refuse. And it has been helpful. I realise that I didn't have a good sense of what 30lb felt like - so I have been working away on muscle memory. It's a really useful, simple device - so big thanks, again, to Big O for generously setting it up.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

For the record the mat is safely with me at the moment and a big thanks to Phil for sending it on. I did have to recalibrate it as it was set to quite a low weight according to our digital scales. I'll have a play over the weekend and then send it onwards once more









I did notice that Clickhappy (Tom) is a couple up on the list but lives 2 minutes down the road from me. Do people have any objections if I drop it to him next to save some carbon? If not I'll PM Gangstarrrrrr and get the ball rolling


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Spence - I was interested that it was set low - do you mean that it was calibrated lower than 30lbs - I never checked and just assumed it was at that weight. It seemed like I had to apply a fair bit of pressure to get the mat to click but now I 'm wondering if I really don't have a good idea about what 30lbs of force feels like to apply.

As to your other query - I'm not sure it has much to do with me but if it was entirely up to me and assuming Gangstarrrr is okay with it, then saving a bit of carbon sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Can I please get added on to the list guys? Would love to try this out!

many thanks In advance

Ben


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

That would be great if there are no objections. You can come in and visit your old Royal too if you want.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Beanben said:


> Can I please get added on to the list guys? Would love to try this out!
> 
> many thanks In advance
> 
> Ben


 Ben, you might need to pm BigO and ask him to add you to the list.

.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Just for the record, clickhappy now has the mat as he lives just up the road. I PM'd Gangsterrrr and didn't hear back, hopefully it's not a problem for anyone.

As far as feedback on the product goes

Positives

Does what it says on the tin

Solidly made

Once adjusted says there

Easy to use

Negatives/Possible Room for improvement

Difficult to adjust accurately

I would personally prefer it to be flat on top. I'm using spouts and I usually either rest the edge of the portafiler on the worktop or use some kind of tamp stand. Since the top was curved I couldn't balance my tamp stand on it without major wobbling.

On the whole I was glad to have a play









Cheers

Spence


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I secure a Bumper Tamp stand to a clickmat with 2 pieces of interlocking heavy duty Velcro. Remove the lightweight rubber type disk, of course.

Set the stand at the point of balance & it works well.


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Big O,

A bit late to expect to have any chance of seeing your mat this side of Xmas, only would like to take up your kind offer, so please add me to the list if it is still going - Thanks in advance


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Just PM'd Gangsterrr my address so hopefully I will be able to try this out and send it on ASAP.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

An update: I have the mat and have been using it, need the address of the next person to send it on hopefully before XMAS post slows things down!

The matt is great, I think I was tamping a little soft and have increased my tamp and as a knock on increased my grind.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Would love to get on this list if possible


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I too would be keen to go on the list if possible, please!


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

I received the mat on Friday and have commenced playing. Not yet calibrated it, but I've certainly been using much more force than the previous user when tamping. Wondering what will happen if I back off my tamping a bit and adjust my grind to get a 30ish second shot.


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

No Allen key with it, but if I have a spare of the right size, I'll whack one in when I pass it on.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Please can I be added to waiting list?

Thanks.


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello everyone, unfortunately I haven't been active on the forum so apologies for the late impromptu appearance but have seen a couple of notifications from people wanting to be added to the list so realised duty calls...

How nice to see the mat going on it's journeys, safely.

List on first thread has now been updated with all those requesting to be added to the list. Asterix marks it's most recent stay...

Happy tamping!



Beanben said:


> Can I please get added on to the list guys? Would love to try this out!
> 
> many thanks In advance
> 
> Ben





Krax said:


> Hi Big O,
> 
> A bit late to expect to have any chance of seeing your mat this side of Xmas, only would like to take up your kind offer, so please add me to the list if it is still going - Thanks in advance





Rdl81 said:


> Would love to get on this list if possible





johnbudding said:


> I too would be keen to go on the list if possible, please!





DoubleShot said:


> Please can I be added to waiting list?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

I'd like to try this at work, I think this might be one of our biggest inconsistencies!


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

samjfranklin said:


> I'd like to try this at work, I think this might be one of our biggest inconsistencies!


Added to list!


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Big O said:


> Added to list!


Thank you!!


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Can I be added to the list?


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

Right - think I'm about done with this, so on to the next person. It turns out that I had been tamping somewhat harder than is recommended. I must say though that it didn't make a great deal of difference to the finished article. I reckon I was tamping at a fairly consistent pressure before, but now will tamp with consistently slightly less pressure. Even distribution and an even tamp straight downwards are still clearly of the utmost importance.

stevenh - PM your address and I'll get it in the post this week.

And thanks Big O for the lend. This gizmo is really getting some use!


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

Change of plan: Beanben, you're up next - PM me your address and I'll post the mat out. stevenh has removed himself from the list.


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

This isn't going so well. No reply from Benbean since I PM'd him on 27 Jan, so I'm taking an executive decision and moving on to the next person on the list.

Krax: PM me your address and I will post the tamping mat to you.


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

Ha! Krax got tired of waiting and has already bought one of these, so we're on to Rdl81 now.

Rdl81: PM me your address and I'll get it in the post.

We're really motoring through this list.


----------



## conchord (Sep 3, 2014)

Please can I be added to the list?Thanks


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Please could I be added to the list?


----------



## condor87 (Jan 11, 2015)

please can I be added to the list.


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

please add me to the list also


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

Wouldn't mind being added also, thanks.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Please, add me to the list


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

I'd like to be added also.

thanks.


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Chockymonster said:


> Can I be added to the list?





conchord said:


> Please can I be added to the list?Thanks





NJD1977 said:


> Please could I be added to the list?





condor87 said:


> please can I be added to the list.





666tyler said:


> please add me to the list also





Rapha said:


> Wouldn't mind being added also, thanks.





fede_luppi said:


> Please, add me to the list





TomBurtonArt said:


> I'd like to be added also. thanks.


All have been added to the list.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm probably ready to send this on now. It's been very useful, thanks. DoubleShot - send me your deets and I'll get it in the post.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

johnbudding said:


> DoubleShot - send me your deets and I'll get it in the post.


PM with details sent.


----------



## Daily_Grind (Jan 25, 2015)

Would appreciate being added on your next list update. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Can I jump on please.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Lob me on too please


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Yay, me next!!


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Right - sent this on the other day. Apologies for the delay.

The mat is really useful and has definitely helped me. However, as a word of advice don't go tamping on your glass hob like I did... The mat has tiny solid feet, it was early and I wasn't thinking...

£140 later I've replaced the cracked hob... idiot!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

johnbudding said:


> Right - sent this on the other day. Apologies for the delay.
> 
> The mat is really useful and has definitely helped me. However, as a word of advice don't go tamping on your glass hob like I did... The mat has tiny solid feet, it was early and I wasn't thinking...
> 
> £140 later I've replaced the cracked hob... idiot!


Not good! Thanks for letting others know though.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Can I be added to the waiting list as well please? Thank you.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'd like to add myself to the waiting list as well. Looks like their are enough people in front of me so that hopefully I'll have my machines by then . Thanks in advance,


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@samjfranklin

PM me your details and I'll try and get it posted on to you next week.

Thanks.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Posted onto samjfranklin.

Many thanks @Big O


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

List updated



Daily_Grind said:


> Would appreciate being added on your next list update. Thanks in anticipation.





HLA91 said:


> Can I jump on please.





wilse said:


> Lob me on too please





risky said:


> Can I be added to the waiting list as well please? Thank you.





jlarkin said:


> I'd like to add myself to the waiting list as well. Looks like their are enough people in front of me so that hopefully I'll have my machines by then . Thanks in advance,


Received a PM from ridland befor Daily_Grind's post hence took prior spot...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Sorry for the kerfuffle, you could take me off the list. Bought one on the forum. Thanks


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Sorry for the kerfuffle, you could take me off the list. Bought one on the forum. Thanks


removed


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Chockymonster, I'm ready to post it on -> PM me your address!!


----------



## lentilboy77 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi All,

I'd be grateful if I could be added to the List.

Many thanks

Kevin


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Is this still moving?


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi

please add me to the list

thanks

alan


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

I'd be interested to have it for a bit, but after mid of Aug


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I believe @samjfranklin has this, and it is meant to be going to @Chockymonster next? Can you guys confirm what is going on?



destiny said:


> I'd be interested to have it for a bit, but after mid of Aug


 People are jumping on much faster than this is moving. Just to give everyone an idea of the pace this moves at: Chocky requested this back in January so it will be a long time before you get this.

@Big O I've taken the liberty of updating the list on the first post, hope that's OK. It might be worth noting that @conchord and @condor87 were last seen over nearly three months ago. Not sure if they use tapatalk and that doesn't update on the forum records though.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Cool! At least it wont be here before my tamper arrives lol


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

I have it at the moment. I'm pretty much done Sood the next person pms me their address I'll send it on


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Well @Chockymonster the next person on the list is @conchord however they haven't been seen in a long time. I would suggest you PM @NJD1977 in order to keep this moving.


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Sorry, I've been away!!

Chockymonster indeed does have it (though didn't reply to my PM







)

Glad it is still safe.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

It's with condor87 at the moment


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi all

just to say the click mat arrived safely to me today! Looking forward to having a play with it over the next week


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

List updated (after a lot of faffing to get the @ bits to show up.) Also removed myself as I no longer need this.

As before if everyone could update the thread so we know where this is i.e. when you post it on, when you receive it, that would be great.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

I no longer need it, thanks


----------



## Rapha (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks like I'm still on the list, but it's no longer needed, thanks.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

List updated

@666tyler do you still have this?

Edit: the above post back in September was @666tyler's last so I think it's safe to say this is now lost.

Until we have confirmation that it still exists, I'm going to lock the thread to prevent further sign ups. I will PM @666tyler to see if he is still active.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Latest update, @666tyler has been in contact with me to say it has recently been posted to @TomBurtonArt

As always, please keep the thread updated to let us know of the progress of the item and I will keep the first post updated as required.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Yep!

Mat arrived this morning, appears to be missing the allen key and silicone cover.

Will post on in a week or two if that's ok.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

@Big O, could you add me to the list please?


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Is this moving at all? Big O, cab you update the list please.. for some reason Im not on it even though Ive requested to be added a while back. Thanks


----------

